# High calorie foods which don't fill you up?



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting enough calories due to being too full and not being able to eat any more food without feeling uncomfortable. Suggestions please?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

olive oil


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

^ yep, 100% agree. I think olive oil is about a calorific as you can get!


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

Baz R said:


> olive oil


some avi pic mate :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

agree. add 1 or 2 tablespoons to your meals or shakes


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

High calorie foods that require less volume.

The following are ones i use and like.

Olive/macamia oil

Pasture butter

Almond/peanut/cashew butter

Nuts of all varieties

Raw milk

Full fat cream

Organic eggs

Also it can help to seperate carb and fat meals so for instance.

m1: egg whites, porrige, orange juice

m2: chicken breast, pasta, fat free sauce

m3: whey shake, fat free milk, fruit

m4: steak, green veg, olive oil

m5: chicken, salad, olives

m6: whey shake, nut butter, cream

Take digestive enzymes with all meals. The faster you process the food the faster you will be hungry again.

Do cardio before breakfast as this stimulates metabolism.

Drink sparkling water.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow never expected this many replies, thanks everyone 

Edit: By the way Lois what is the best way to get digestive enzymes then? I have no clue 0.o


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Wow never expected this many replies, thanks everyone
> 
> Edit: By the way Lois what is the best way to get digestive enzymes then? I have no clue 0.o


 I like the ones from UDO. Here is an link to a UK online store that sells them http://www.yournutritionshop.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=3774


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

also try eating some fresh pineapple with meals and any other fruit.

I find adding fruit to meals helps increase my hunger. pineapple contaisn bromelain but i get similar effects from using grapes etc.

I find sweet potato can be eaten in large quantities without bloating. Also mincing food such as chicken/turkey and beef means its easier to eat.

morning cardio even just 20 mins HIT really boosts my hunger for the day


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Get some periactin. It's an antihistamine drug for allergies, but is also an appetite stimulant. Generic name cyproheptadine


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Or drink double cream,


----------

